# How does this bubble count look ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't count the bubbles well enough to figure it out.
Too many ?
Not enough ?

Count the bubbles please ?

ETA - I figured out how to play it back at half speed, and got 64 bubbles during that video (21 seconds)
Tweaked the speed a bit slower :

Bubble #2


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

64 bubbles/21 seconds = ~3 bps.

It is hard to say if it is too high/too low a rate. It depends on your diffusion method, your plant load, your aquarium size, how much surface turbulence you have, etc.

Getting a drop checker with a 4 dkH reference solution will help you in adjusting your CO2 injection rate so that optimal levels are reached.


----------

